
Petmate – C64 Petscii Editor - 6581
https://nurpax.github.io/petmate/
======
emptybits
I love the .PRG and .PNG export ability. Great app.

Another PETSCII editor to be aware of is David Murray's. (i.e. "The 8-Bit Guy"
on YouTube) It's a modern native editor, running on the C64 and PET.[1]
Apparently there's also a version for his in-the-works Commander X16 "dream
computer".[2]

[1] [http://www.the8bitguy.com/download-davids-
software/](http://www.the8bitguy.com/download-davids-software/)

[2] [http://www.commanderx16.com](http://www.commanderx16.com)

~~~
djmips
I'm also aware of this online editor.
[http://petscii.krissz.hu/](http://petscii.krissz.hu/)

------
erickhill
I love this. Absolutely fantastic, especially with all of the keyboard
controls. I've not been able to get the PNG import tool to work at all, but
everything else seems really solid.

~~~
nurpax
Thanks! PNG import is mainly intended for pulling PETSCII content into Petmate
from running .prg files in VICE. The pixel data and image dimensions need to
match exactly for the import to succeed. I try to explain it in the docs but
the feature just kinda doesn’t do what most people expect it to.

~~~
erickhill
Ah, OK I see. Thanks for explaining that.

------
chillingeffect
been using this. works pretty well. i love reordering the palettte into
several configs. i also like the 'r' key to rotate tiles.

------
soegaard
FWIW the macOS binary hasn't been notarized.

~~~
nurpax
Petmate author here. Doesn’t notarization require an Apple Developer ID? Out
of principle, I don’t want to pay Apple 100 USD a year just to build my free
app.

